# Bikepark Bullheadmountain vom Forst verwüstet



## OLB Andi (18. April 2010)

Servus,
seit langen schreib ich hier auch mal wieder was... allerdings sind es traurige Neuigkeiten.
Ich war heut nachmittag mal am Oko. Wollte mal die Strecke ablaufen evtl. nen paar Winterschäden beseitigen. Der Winter hat geringen Schaden verursacht, leider war da der Forst nicht ganz so zimperlich. Von der oberen Ringloipe (des is der erste Forstweg von oben) bis zum Grabstein (des is der Stein der immer mitten im Weg steht, wenn man das Steilstück runterfährt) wurden intensive Waldarbeiten durchgeführt. Wie sowas aussieht weis jeder. Momentan nicht mehr fahrbar. Die Einfahrt über die Forststraße giebt es nicht mehr. Jahrelanges Steinerücken war für die Katz, Kahlschlag, jede Menge Äste und halbe Bäume auf der Strecke, das Steilstück im Moment unfahrbar... Auch die "Newline" hats erwischt. Der Weg existiert nicht mehr, die Brücke ist abgerissen.

traurig!

Ich jedenfalls werde meine Konzequenzen ziehen. Ich werde mich nicht mehr freiwillig am Wochenende da hinstellen, und tonnenweise Schotter und Steine schaufeln, damit die des alles einfach platt fahren. Ich werde mich auch von der organisation des Rennens und der weiteren Instandhaltung der Strecke zurückziehen. Is meiner meinung nach eh fraglich ob das Rennen stattfinden kann. ich räum den saustall jedenfalls nicht auf! 

Es muss jeder selber wissen, wie er darauf reagiert... Wie wärs mal mit nen boykott. Oder dann halt die Wanderwege fahren - die wollen es nicht anders. Übrigens die besseren Trails giebts eh auf der Kösseine - nur leider kein Lift...

hab auch noch ein paar bildchen...


----------



## Ghost-Boy (18. April 2010)

Die Downhillstrecke war doch offiziel? Und jetzt? Ist das das aus vom Fichtelride?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## OLB Andi (18. April 2010)

noch nen paar fotos...

des erste war mal die einfahrt nach der forststraße, des zweite zeigt das steilstück, unten der grabstein

und nochwas, die gefällten Bäume liegen oben und werden zu Hackschnitzeln verarbeitet - super, sinnvoll  - danke


----------



## OLB Andi (18. April 2010)

das aus wird das wohl nicht sein... klar war die strecke offiziell - nur nicht unbedingt gern gesehn. 

wen wir (Lettenbrüder) uns nimmer um die strecke kümmern, dann heisst des, daß die vom lift halt mit maschienen schotter reinfahren. das wird dann halt das ergebnis sein...


----------



## reo-fahrer (18. April 2010)

Zufälle gibts auf dieser Welt, das glaubt man garnicht. Werden da mal eben ein paar Bäume gefällt, die auch noch rein zufällig auf die DH-Strecke fallen, über die man auch mit den Harvestern in den Wald fährt 

Grüße,
Stefan


----------



## LB Jörg (19. April 2010)

Na super....Eigentlich wollt ich die Woche auch mal shaun wies alles so nach dem Winter aussieht.
Aber wenn einem schon zu den eigentlichen Arbeiten noch solche dazugemacht werden vergeht einem die Lust
Also da lang ich nur noch für 50Euro die Stunde hin....

G.


----------



## DiaryOfDreams (19. April 2010)

Das ist ja blöd - ich kenne die Strecke zwar nicht (bin ja noch neu hier), aber hätte mir das im Sommer gerne mal angeschaut.

[Offtopic]Ich kann nur sagen das es hier (im Sauerbachtal) genauso aussieht. Die Harvester haben die Wege teilweise mit Ihren Fahrspuren verwüstet und die Reste der Bäume machen das fahren auch nicht leichter. Da habe ich mich schon seit letztem Jahr drauf gefreut diesen Sommer Spaß im Sauerbachtal haben zu können. Ich hoffe das wird wieder werden...[/Offtopic]


----------



## OLB Andi (19. April 2010)

@ jörg

seh ich ähnlich... umsonst werd ich mich da nimmer hinstellen. und meine liftkarten kann ich auch bezahlen -  nur wenns überhaupt noch ne einigermaßen interessante strecke geben sollte, bei der sich das fahren auch lohnt. bin mal gespannt wie die des mit den rennen machen wollen. ich jedenfalls bin da dann auch raus. soll mal der eman noch seine meinung sagen... evtl schreib ich dann mal ne mail am liftzweckverband und am forst. 

der Mr. Hanke war am wochenende net da  - ob der des schon weis??


@ all
nur um missverständnissen vorzubeugen... die strecke wird wohl schon weiterbetrieben. is halt nur ein bisserl anders - langweiliger. evtl giebts halt auch die alten linien nicht mehr, weil der eine oder andere felsen jetzt anders liegt.


----------



## dubbel (19. April 2010)

was sagt denn "der forst" dazu?


----------



## OLB Andi (19. April 2010)

hab mal mitm hanke telefoniert. der wusste des auch noch net so... nur eben das waldarbeiten durchgeführt werden sollten. der will sich jetz drum kümmern... 

soll er mal tun.

soll ich mal die mailaddis vom forst, vom landratsamt und vom lift veröffendlichen? dann könnte ja jeder mal selber "nachfragen" wie´s weitergehen soll


----------



## OLB EMan (19. April 2010)

zum glück is mir das mittlerweile egal ... wollt mich dieses jahr da eh voll ausklinken


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## speedy_j (19. April 2010)

@andi
verständige doch mal die presse. die können doch mal höflich nachfragen, wie sich das mit dem tourismus im fichtelgebirge verträgt.
der 1. mai wird wohl dann auch geschichte sein?


----------



## OLB EMan (19. April 2010)

in der richtung geht da eher nix .... da zu uninteressant leider.

aber verwunderlich ist es schon, hätt schon angnommen das die strecke vorm timberjack zumindest die nächsten jahre sicher ist ... wer weiß was da wieder los war ... also wer da wen geärgert hat .

1. mai wird der lift sicher aufgemacht. So richtig interessieren tuts dem lift eh nicht, ob es ne strecke gibt oder nicht ...


----------



## tomu (19. April 2010)

Bei uns im Frankenwald hat hat ein Harvester aus Fichtelberg gehaust. Dachte dann ist wenigstens bei euch Ruhe. Schade dass die wirklich auf nix Rücksicht nehmen.


----------



## Masira (19. April 2010)

shiat, was is das denn für ein mist den ich da lesen muss???!!!

boah, da wird man doch blöd im kopf, da könnt ich mal schön mit dem harvester durch den vorgarten der zuständigen fahren 

kann absolut verstehen, dass ihr letten da echt zu viel habt jetzt...


----------



## Deleted168745 (20. April 2010)

OLB Andi schrieb:


> hab mal mitm hanke telefoniert. der wusste des auch noch net so... nur eben das waldarbeiten durchgeführt werden sollten. der will sich jetz drum kümmern...



is schon was rausgekommen?.......



OLB Andi schrieb:


> soll ich mal die mailaddis vom forst, vom landratsamt und vom lift veröffendlichen? dann könnte ja jeder mal selber "nachfragen" wie´s weitergehen soll


hmm ja mach mal bitte


----------



## Stawold_Bou (20. April 2010)

mir fehln die worte-sind die denn blöd??? ohmeiohmei...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted168745 (21. April 2010)

WO kann ich soetwas hinschicken? Für Verbesserungsvorschläge bin ich gerne offen: 

*Beschwerdeschrift und Aufforderung zur Stellungnahme:*
Diese richtet sich an:
- mit den Arbeiten beauftragte Firma der durchgeführten Forstarbeiten an der  Downhillstrecke am Ochsenkopf und dessen Auftraggeber sowie
- der zuständigen Forstbehörde und Umweltamtes und
- des Tourismusverbands Franken e.V.


*Ein Forstbetrieb ist angehalten, durch die Anlage der Rückegassen die Fuß-/Radwege besonders zu schonen, weil die Holzerntemaschinen nur auf den Rückegassen und der Forstraße zu fahren haben.*

*Wie der Augenschein zeigt, benutzt und beschädigt die Forstbehörde bzw die mit den Arbeiten beauftragte Firma die Wege, so dass eine Nutzung für die erholungsuchende Bevölkerung erschwert wird. Auf den Spuren, die die angeblich so bodenschonenden Niederdruckbreitreifen der Maschinen hinterlassen, kann man weder Laufen noch Radfahren. Auf der einfach zurückgelassenen Reißigschicht, Hackschnitzeln und querliegenden Bäumen noch weniger.*
*
*
WIR MOUNTAINBIKER GEHÖREN AUCH ZUR oben erwähnten ERHOLUNGSSUCHENDEN BEVÖLKERUNG!

Genauso wie Läufer, Wanderer, Kletterer, Nordic-Walker, Reiter und im Winter die Langläufer.
*Traut ihr euch mit euren Gerätschaften auch auf die sorgfältig angelegten Nordic-Walking-Strecken oder Langlaufloipen????*


Die am Ochsenkopf angelegte Downhillstrecke wurde mit nicht unerheblichen Mittel- und Kapitaleinsatz und stundenlanger *ehrenamtlicher *Arbeit errichtet. Menschen aller Altersklassen und Herkunft können hier unbedarft ihrer Leidenschaft nachgehen, ohne die am Wochenende von Wanderern und Touristen gut besuchten und zahlreichen Wanderwege im Fichtelgebirge übermäßig zu befahren oder auf illegalen Streckenbau auszuweichen. Diese Strecke steht auch eindeutig im Einklang mit der Forderung nach vermehrter Sport- und Jugendförderung. Auch wird der Bedarf nach solchen Anlagen durch die Besucherfrequenz, überregionalem Bekanntheitsgrad und die Ausrichtung des IXS Rookiescup bestätigt. 

Diese, ja nicht fahrlässige sondern in meinen Augen mutwillig geschehene Zerstörung ist ein Schlag ins Gesicht für jeden, der die Natur seiner Heimat liebt und sich aktiv und ehrenamtlich für den Erhalt und dessen Nutzung einsetzt. 
Für die angrenzenden Gemeinden am Ochsenkopf entsteht hier auch eindeutig eine zusätzliche Einnahmequelle, da die speziell zur Benutzung der Strecke und der vom Bullheadhouse organisierten Freizeitangebote anreisenden Mountainbiker den Tourismus im Fichtelgebirge mit ihrem eingebrachten Konsum tatkräftig ankurbeln sowie überregional zu Bekanntheitsgrad und Wertschätzung der Region Fichtelgebirge beitragen. 
*Ich fordere von Ihnen eine Stellungnahme, um die am Ochsenkopf entstandenen Schäden an der Strecke Ihrerseits zu folgenden Aussagen zu rechtfertigen: *

*(Auszug aus dem bayer. Waldgesetz)*

_*(1)    *1[] Erwachsen durch bestimmte forstliche Wirtschaftsmaßnahmen im Sinn des Art. 14 Abs. 2 Satz 3 *Erlösminderungen oder zusätzliche Aufwendungen, die bei normaler Bewirtschaftung nicht eintreten würden, so ist für diese Nachteile Ausgleich in Geld zu leisten, auch wenn diese Maßnahmen keine Enteignung darstellen oder einer solchen nicht gleichkommen. []*_


*Ich frage Sie, sind hier dem Liftbetreiber, dem Bullheadhouse, der  zugehörigen Gemeinde, den beteiligten Vereinen sowie den ehrenamtlichen Mithelfern wohl nicht eindeutig eine Erlösminderung bzw. zusätzliche Aufwendung verursacht worden? 
*
*
*
_Für einen Harvestereinsatz müssen die *wirtschaftlichen* Rahmenbedingungen stimmen. Dazu gehört in erster Linie das Auftragsvolumen.[...] *Wenig Sinn hat es, ein starkes Gerät im Schwachholzbereich einzusetzen[]*_


*Ich frage Sie, was genau war die Motivation für den Einsatz? Holzgewinnung oder Bereinigungsarbeiten? In welchem Verhältnis stehen Kosten und Ertrag des Einsatzes zum verursachten Schaden? Inwiefern war der Einsatz des schweren Gerätes rechtlich gerechtfertigt gewesen?*


*Mit freundlichen Grüßen,*

*eine einheimische Mountainbikerin *
*
*


----------



## Masira (21. April 2010)

sehr gut


----------



## dubbel (21. April 2010)

Kilkenny schrieb:


> Für Verbesserungsvorschläge bin ich gerne offen:


ein schriftart, eine schriftgröße, nicht fett, keine wörter in großbuchstaben.


----------



## Deleted168745 (21. April 2010)

dubbel schrieb:


> ein schriftart, eine schriftgröße, nicht fett, keine wörter in großbuchstaben.


oke.


----------



## dubbel (21. April 2010)

Beschwerdeschrift und Aufforderung zur Stellungnahme:

Diese richtet sich an:

 mit den Arbeiten beauftragte Firma der durchgefÃ¼hrten Forstarbeiten an der Downhillstrecke am Ochsenkopf und dessen Auftraggeber sowie
 der zustÃ¤ndigen ForstbehÃ¶rde und Umweltamtes und
 des Tourismusverbands Franken e.V.

"Ein Forstbetrieb ist angehalten, durch die Anlage der RÃ¼ckegassen die FuÃ-/Radwege besonders zu schonen, weil die Holzerntemaschinen nur auf den RÃ¼ckegassen und der ForstraÃe zu fahren haben."

Wie der Augenschein zeigt, benutzt und beschÃ¤digt die ForstbehÃ¶rde bzw die mit den Arbeiten beauftragte Firma die Wege, so dass eine Nutzung fÃ¼r die erholungsuchende BevÃ¶lkerung erschwert wird. Auf den Spuren, die die angeblich so bodenschonenden Niederdruckbreitreifen der Maschinen hinterlassen, kann man weder Laufen noch Radfahren. Auf der einfach zurÃ¼ckgelassenen ReiÃigschicht, Hackschnitzeln und querliegenden BÃ¤umen noch weniger.

Wir Mountainbiker gehÃ¶ren auch zur oben erwÃ¤hnten erholungssuchenden BevÃ¶lkerung. 

Genauso wie LÃ¤ufer, Wanderer, Kletterer, Nordic-Walker, Reiter und im Winter die LanglÃ¤ufer.
Fahren die Harvester auch auf den sorgfÃ¤ltig angelegten Nordic-Walking-Strecken oder Langlaufloipen?

Die am Ochsenkopf angelegte Downhillstrecke wurde mit nicht unerheblichen Mittel- und Kapitaleinsatz und stundenlanger ehrenamtlicher Arbeit errichtet. Menschen aller Altersklassen und Herkunft kÃ¶nnen hier ihrer Leidenschaft nachgehen, ohne die am Wochenende von Wanderern und Touristen gut besuchten und zahlreichen Wanderwege im Fichtelgebirge Ã¼bermÃ¤Ãig zu befahren oder auf illegalen Streckenbau auszuweichen. Diese Strecke steht auch eindeutig im Einklang mit der Forderung nach vermehrter Sport- und JugendfÃ¶rderung. Auch wird der Bedarf nach solchen Anlagen durch die Besucherfrequenz, Ã¼berregionalem Bekanntheitsgrad und die Ausrichtung des IXS Rookiescup bestÃ¤tigt. 

Diese ja nicht fahrlÃ¤ssige, sondern in meinen Augen mutwillig geschehene ZerstÃ¶rung ist ein Schlag ins Gesicht fÃ¼r jeden, der die Natur seiner Heimat liebt und sich aktiv und ehrenamtlich fÃ¼r den Erhalt und dessen Nutzung einsetzt. 
FÃ¼r die angrenzenden Gemeinden am Ochsenkopf entsteht hier auch eindeutig eine zusÃ¤tzliche Einnahmequelle, da die speziell zur Benutzung der Strecke und der vom Bullheadhouse organisierten Freizeitangebote anreisenden Mountainbiker den Tourismus im Fichtelgebirge mit ihrem eingebrachten Konsum tatkrÃ¤ftig ankurbeln sowie Ã¼berregional zu Bekanntheitsgrad und WertschÃ¤tzung der Region Fichtelgebirge beitragen. 

Ich fordere von Ihnen eine Stellungnahme, um die am Ochsenkopf entstandenen SchÃ¤den an der Strecke Ihrerseits zu folgenden Aussagen zu rechtfertigen (Auszug aus dem bayer. Waldgesetz): 

(1) 1[â¦] Erwachsen durch bestimmte forstliche WirtschaftsmaÃnahmen im Sinn des Art. 14 Abs. 2 Satz 3 ErlÃ¶sminderungen oder zusÃ¤tzliche Aufwendungen, die bei normaler Bewirtschaftung nicht eintreten wÃ¼rden, so ist fÃ¼r diese Nachteile Ausgleich in Geld zu leisten, auch wenn diese MaÃnahmen keine Enteignung darstellen oder einer solchen nicht gleichkommen. [â¦]

Sind hier dem Liftbetreiber, dem Bullheadhouse, der zugehÃ¶rigen Gemeinde, den beteiligten Vereinen sowie den ehrenamtlichen Mithelfern wohl nicht eindeutig eine ErlÃ¶sminderung bzw. zusÃ¤tzliche Aufwendung verursacht worden? 

"FÃ¼r einen Harvestereinsatz mÃ¼ssen die wirtschaftlichen Rahmenbedingungen stimmen. Dazu gehÃ¶rt in erster Linie das Auftragsvolumen.[...] Wenig Sinn hat es, ein starkes GerÃ¤t im Schwachholzbereich einzusetzen[â¦]"


Was genau war die Motivation fÃ¼r den Einsatz? Holzgewinnung oder Bereinigungsarbeiten? In welchem VerhÃ¤ltnis stehen Kosten und Ertrag des Einsatzes zum verursachten Schaden? Inwiefern war der Einsatz des schweren GerÃ¤tes rechtlich gerechtfertigt gewesen?


Mit freundlichen GrÃ¼Ãen,

eine einheimische Mountainbikerin


----------



## Deleted168745 (21. April 2010)

Dubbel ich hats vorher schon verstandenaber danke

hmm, ja das mit dem "Fahrt ihr" und "Fahren die Harvester" hört sich zweiteres wirklich besser an


----------



## dubbel (21. April 2010)

noch leicht umformuliert.


----------



## Deleted168745 (21. April 2010)

dubbel schrieb:


> noch leicht umformuliert.


hab ich grad bemerkt..bin grad am auschecken...deine Formulierungen sind...sachlicher
hmmm...das "stundenlang" zum Thema ehrenamtliche Arbeit sollte ich vlt durch ein "wochenlang" ersetzen?


----------



## dubbel (21. April 2010)

das ist der beamte in mir.


----------



## LB Stefan (21. April 2010)

ich finde es einfach ne sauerei!!! *wortefehlen*


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## pHONe^dEtEcTor (22. April 2010)

Mich wunderts, dass es gewisse Leute überhaupt nicht interessiert!??!

Wer hat denn damals die Fahrradhaken gezahlt und die TÜV Abnahme?
Das hat doch sicher einiges gekostet?
Oder hat es sich bereits mehrfach amortisiert sodass es den Geldgebern wurst ist?

Wollen die Liftbetreiber wohl nicht noch extra an den Bikern verdienen?


----------



## Deleted168745 (22. April 2010)

so, ich habe die Mail nun an versch. Stellen geschickt..(Umweltamt, bayer.Staatsministerium fÃ¼r Forsten, touristinformation fichtelgebirge, erlebnis-ochsenkopf, div. BÃ¼rgermeister 

Das Umweltamt bedauert den Vorfall, sieht aber leider keine ZustÃ¤ndigkeit. 
(hauptsach ich konnt einen von denen Nerven)

von Andreas Munder von erlebnis-ochsenkopf bekam ich folgende Antwort:

[FONT="]Sehr  geehrter BeschwerdefÃ¼hrer,[/FONT][/COLOR]
  [COLOR=#0f243e][FONT="] 
[/FONT]
[FONT="]danke  fÃ¼r Ihre offenen Worte zur Thematik der zerstÃ¶rten Downhillstrecke im oberen Bereich des Ochsenkopf.[/FONT][/COLOR]
  [COLOR=#0f243e][FONT="]Gerade  im Hinblick der neuen Entwicklungen â Erweiterung des MTB Netzes um 120 km, der Errichtung des [/FONT]
[FONT="]Bike  Parks am Bullheadhouse, entspricht dies nicht unserem VerstÃ¤ndnis gemeinsamen touristischen Handelns. [/FONT][/COLOR]
  [COLOR=#0f243e][FONT="]Peter  Hanke, Betreiber des Bullheadhouses, informierte uns bereits Ã¼ber den Sachverhalt.[/FONT]
[FONT="]Die  vier  BÃ¼rgermeister sind von mir informiert wurden wie auch die Mitarbeiter der WohlfÃ¼hlregion,[/FONT][/COLOR]
  [COLOR=#0f243e][FONT="]Ã¼ber  deren Topf ja die Strecke gefÃ¶rdert wurde.[/FONT]
[FONT="]Ich  kann Ihre E-Mail weiterleiten, jedoch wÃ¤re es aufgrund der RÃ¼ckantwort wesentlich sinnvoller, diese [/FONT][/COLOR]
  [COLOR=#0f243e][FONT="]personifiziert  an folgende Personen zu schicken: [/FONT]
[FONT="] 
[/FONT][/COLOR]
  [COLOR=#0f243e][FONT="]Herrn  Pfahler, Forstdirektion Fichtelberg     [/FONT]
[FONT="]Michaela  Schoberth-Bottenbruch, Touristinformation Fichtelgebirge[/FONT][/COLOR]

  [COLOR=#0f243e][FONT="]FÃ¼r  Fragen stehe ich gern zur VerfÃ¼gung.[/FONT]
[FONT="] 
[/FONT][/COLOR]
  [COLOR=#0f243e][FONT="]Mit  freundlichen GrÃ¼Ãen[/FONT]
[FONT="]
na dann schick ichs da doch auch mal hin und bin gespannt


[/FONT]


----------



## Fl!p (22. April 2010)

Gute gemacht! 
Hoffentlich melden sich die Verantwortlichen mal zu Wort! Ich hoffe ich kann bald wieder am Oko biken... denn Osternohe wird mir wohl bald zum hals raushängen und die anderen Bikeparks lassen auch noch auf sich warten.


----------



## franzam (22. April 2010)

@kilkenny:

Vielleicht solltest Du die Mailadressen rausnehmen. Nicht, dass sich noch ein paar  inspiriert fühlen irgendwelche sinnfreie und kontraproduktive Mails loszulassen. 

Ach ja, danke für die Mühe die Du dir damit machst


----------



## Deleted168745 (22. April 2010)

hast du Recht weiser Mann!


----------



## spinner69 (22. April 2010)

dubbel schrieb:


> .
> 
> (Auszug aus dem bayer. Waldgesetz):
> (1) 1[â¦] Erwachsen durch bestimmte forstliche WirtschaftsmaÃnahmen im Sinn des Art. 14 Abs. 2 Satz 3 ErlÃ¶sminderungen oder zusÃ¤tzliche Aufwendungen, die bei normaler Bewirtschaftung nicht eintreten wÃ¼rden, so ist fÃ¼r diese Nachteile Ausgleich in Geld zu leisten, auch wenn diese MaÃnahmen keine Enteignung darstellen oder einer solchen nicht gleichkommen. [â¦]


 
Leider ist das Rechtszitat nicht vollstÃ¤ndig. Es fehlt nicht nur ein entscheidendes Wort, der Artikel ist darÃ¼ber hinaus fÃ¼r ganz andere Dinge einschlÃ¤gig. 

Art. 23 Waldgesetz fÃ¼r Bayern

Ausgleichszahlungen

(1) 1 Erwachsen dem *Waldbesitzer* durch bestimmte forstliche WirtschaftsmaÃnahmen im Sinn des Art. 14 Abs. 2 Satz 3 ErlÃ¶sminderungen oder zusÃ¤tzliche Aufwendungen, die bei normaler Bewirtschaftung nicht eintreten wÃ¼rden, so ist fÃ¼r diese Nachteile Ausgleich in Geld zu leisten, auch wenn diese MaÃnahmen keine Enteignung darstellen oder einer solchen nicht gleichkommen. 2 Satz 1 gilt nicht fÃ¼r GebietskÃ¶rperschaften.

Bitte nicht falsch verstehen, ich will hier nicht klugsch ... ist nur ungÃ¼nstig etwas "einzufordern", fÃ¼r was es keine Grundlage gibt.


----------



## Deleted168745 (22. April 2010)

...ich fordere nicht..ich frage "Sind hier dem Liftbetreiber, dem Bullheadhouse, der zugehörigen  Gemeinde, den beteiligten Vereinen sowie den ehrenamtlichen Mithelfern  wohl nicht eindeutig eine Erlösminderung bzw. zusätzliche Aufwendung  verursacht worden? "

...das ist etwas anderes...

würde das Waldstück dem Betreiber der "Downhillstrecke" gehören....wär der da mit Sicherheit net neigefahren...bzw..in Einzelteilen wieder raus


Und ich kenne den Unterschied ich hab beim Landratsamt TIR ne Ausbildung für den Gehölzschnitt und musste auch ne Schulung am Harvester ertragen........das war vor ner Ewigkeit allerdings.....


----------



## franzam (22. April 2010)

Wann und bei wem  im LRA hast Du solche Sachen gemacht?
Nein, ich bin nicht neugierig


----------



## Deleted168745 (22. April 2010)

ich hab schlichtweg ne Ausbildung als das was man Agrartechniker-nennt ..mit ner Quali zum Besamungstechniker..ja kannst lachen....Sex mit Tieren...hahahahada musste man so Pflichtsachen belegen u.a. Landmaschinentechik,Forstwirtschaft, ..
des war vor ziemlich genau 10 Jahren...hammse inzwischen soweit ich weiss tausendfach verändert
Die Ausbildung wurde damals staatl. gefördert drum lief ziemlich viel übers LRA TIR;Maschinenring  ....

nein du bist nicht neugierig

[offtopic/ende]


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## spinner69 (23. April 2010)

Kilkenny schrieb:


> ...ich fordere nicht..ich frage "Sind hier dem Liftbetreiber, dem Bullheadhouse, der zugehörigen Gemeinde, den beteiligten Vereinen sowie den ehrenamtlichen Mithelfern wohl nicht eindeutig eine Erlösminderung bzw. zusätzliche Aufwendung verursacht worden? "
> 
> ...das ist etwas anderes...
> 
> ...


 
Ok, wenn Du meinst ... es war ein gut gemeinter Ratschlag. Nicht mehr und nicht weniger. 

Trotzdem bezieht sich das Rechtszitat auf Erlösminderungen im Zusammenhang mit der Bewirtschaftung von Schutzwäldern und Erholungswäldern.

PS: Bin beruflich sehr nah an dieser Materie. Brandheiß sozusagen.


----------



## CCCP DIRT BIKER (24. April 2010)

toll ey ich wollte morgen nach ochse ich rasste hier aus


----------



## speedy_j (24. April 2010)

der lift hätte dich eh noch nicht mitgenommen. vielleicht solltest vorher erst mal die passenden infos einholen.


----------



## Deleted168745 (24. April 2010)

spinner69 schrieb:


> Ok, wenn Du meinst ... es war ein gut gemeinter Ratschlag. Nicht mehr und nicht weniger.


 weiss ich doch, habs auch 0,00 bös aufgefasst, falls das so rüberkam - sry!


----------



## OLB EMan (24. April 2010)

ich war heut dort, is alles halb so wild ... der andi hat die sache gesehen bevor die äste wieder weggeräumt wurden. 

die strecke ist OK und ohne Probleme fahrbar. im direkten bereich der strecke hat der forst keinen schaden angerichtet. es fehlen halt stellenweise nen haufen bäume aber mehr nicht. bei den waldarbeiten wurde die strecke wirklich geschont wie vereinbart ... von daher alles ok.


----------



## reo-fahrer (24. April 2010)

sehr schön


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## WieFlascheLeer (25. April 2010)

OLB EMan schrieb:


> ich war heut dort, is alles halb so wild ... der andi hat die sache gesehen bevor die äste wieder weggeräumt wurden.
> 
> die strecke ist OK und ohne Probleme fahrbar. im direkten bereich der strecke hat der forst keinen schaden angerichtet. es fehlen halt stellenweise nen haufen bäume aber mehr nicht. bei den waldarbeiten wurde die strecke wirklich geschont wie vereinbart ... von daher alles ok.



Freut mich wirklich sehr, mag Oko nämlich sehr. Dachte schon, man müsste auf Osternohe ausweichen.

Sind die Hacken eigtl. schon dran oder erst am 1. Mai? Würde nächste Woche gerne mal hinfahren.


----------



## Meiki (26. April 2010)

Freut mich auch dass die strecke in Ordnung ist.
Freu mich schon aufs Heizen!


----------



## hofschalk (26. April 2010)

WieFlascheLeer schrieb:


> Sind die Hacken eigtl. schon dran oder erst am 1. Mai? Würde nächste Woche gerne mal hinfahren.



Laut Seilbahn-Seite, läuft der Lift erst wieder ab 1. Mai. Denke da bringen dir dann vorher die Haken auch nichts


----------



## MadBiker (26. April 2010)

als ich angefangen hab den thread zu lesen hab ich echt es kotzen bekommen..jetz hat sichs wieder eingependelt  hoffentlich ists echt net so schlimm, wär sehr schade.war schon viel oft und gern am okopf und ken ndie strecke seid ihr se gebaut habt, und dass ihr eure freizeit und nerven undundund opfert (ehrenamtlich) ist denk ich kein geheimnis!aber das net wenigstens ein bisschen drauf geachtet wird von dritten, dass man mit der strecke die ja auch einiges an kohle in die kassen spült, etwas vorsichtiger umgeht...grr.der ochsenkopf hätte soviel potenzial,aber weil keiner der betreiber bock hat was zu machen und nur euch schuften lässt...echt schade.hoffe der ixs findet statt, wollte mein erstes rennen endlich mal fahren.werd mir die sache am sonntag wohl mal ansehen wie der zustand jetzt ist. hat einer von euch vllt infos wie der streckenverlauf beim ixs im oberen teil ist/war?!auf deren homepage find ich nur ne unmögliche karte, die kann einfach nicht passen.konkret: sind die steinplatten oben dabei und das erste wäldchen oder ist der verlauf anders?
cheers
chris


----------



## richi266 (27. April 2010)

Gott sei dank, hätte mich da auch tierisch aufgeregt, mir gings am anfang wie MadBiker
Aber zum Glück ist alles wieder heile und man kann am 1. Mai bestimmt wieder super Rad fahren  Freu mich schon drauf!


----------



## mono6 (27. April 2010)

servus zusammen . 
sicher ist es eine große sauerei was die dort oben abgezogen haben  !!!
ich habe auch vollstes verständniss dafür das die jungs von den lettenbrüdern da keinen bock mehr drauf haben sich den arsch abzuplacken und dafür gerade mal eine saisonkarte zu bekommen  

jedoch sollten die jungs und mädels die dort noch in zukunft fahren und ihren spaß haben wollen , sich gerade jetzt mal ans herz packen und sagen komm , wir trefffen uns ein parr mal und versuchen den mist wieder halbwegs hinzubiegen und die schäden so gut es geht zu beseitigen  

denn nur rumheulen und sich aufregen bringt auch nix !!!
es müssen taten folgen !!!
wer in der woche nach feierabend noch lust und zeit hat am kopf was zu machen kann sich gern bei mir melden !!! ich werde vor ort sein 
je mehr leute desto schneller gehen die arbeiten vorran !!!


cheers m6


----------



## Lackie77 (27. April 2010)

hoffe wirklich, dass es so ist wie eman in seinem letzten post schreibt...
hoffe am 1.mai kann man fahren...

wie schaut denn der boden im wald aus? ist er noch sehr durchnässt, oder gehts?


----------



## Deleted168745 (27. April 2010)

...

...also, ich werde mich demnächst mit den "Abgesandten" der Forstbehörde treffen um gemeinsam zu diskutieren wie man derartige Misstände, Missverständnisse usw usf bei zukünftigen Forsteinsätzen vermeiden kann...



nu schau mer mal ner sehn mer scho^^


----------



## ythan (27. April 2010)

hey!

@mono6 wo du recht hast hast du recht... wir sehn uns


----------



## Sikx (28. April 2010)

mono6 schrieb:


> jedoch sollten die jungs und mädels die dort noch in zukunft fahren und ihren spaß haben wollen , sich gerade jetzt mal ans herz packen und sagen komm , wir trefffen uns ein parr mal und versuchen den mist wieder halbwegs hinzubiegen und die schäden so gut es geht zu beseitigen



aber nich die ganze strecke mit kies aufschütten   

man sieht sich


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## PLI (30. April 2010)

Hallo Leute,

da schreiben Biker die die Situation an der OK-Strecke nur aus dem Internet erfahren haben und nicht selbst dort gewesen sind.
Ich war in dieser Woche unterwegs und habe die Strecke begutachtet.
Es ist alles gerichtet und von Maschinenspuren die die Strecke verwüstet haben sollen war nichts zu sehen, da hier wohl ein Seilkran das Holz geerntet hat. Es liegen zwar ein paar Äste im Wald rum aber sonst habe ich in einen solchen Gelände selten so eine schonende Holzernte gesehen.
In den Beiträgen und in dem Schreiben an Forst und Verwaltung steht zu 90% Schmarrn drin! Man hätte sich besser mal bei einen Fachmann informieren sollen. Die übertriebenen Beiträge haben dem Image der  Ochsenkopfstrecke mehr geschadet als der Forsteinsatz.


----------



## Deleted168745 (30. April 2010)

Lese Beitrag #1 
Lese Beitrag #3 (die Bilder sind übrigens mit Buntstiften gemalt)
lese Beitrag #29
lese Beitrag #41

...

..die "Offiziellen" wurden vom Bullheadhouse und erlebnis-Ochsenkopf *selbst*  eingeschaltet...wahrscheinlich nicht ohne Grund.

Fazit:

a) es war ein Saustall
b) es gab Theater
c) er wurde aufgeräumt

-->ergo: alles wird gut


noch eine frohe Zeit!


----------



## Stawold_Bou (30. April 2010)

PLI schrieb:


> Hallo Leute,
> 
> da schreiben Biker die die Situation an der OK-Strecke nur aus dem Internet erfahren haben und nicht selbst dort gewesen sind.
> Ich war in dieser Woche unterwegs und habe die Strecke begutachtet.
> .... Die übertriebenen Beiträge haben dem Image der  Ochsenkopfstrecke mehr geschadet als der Forsteinsatz.



hmm. das tut weh. 

eigentlich kommen die berichte NUR von leuten, die vor ort waren. oder? hmm, stimmt, sind ja nur die, die seit jahren arbeit reingesteckt haben. bestimmt durchgeknallt. und die bilder? ah,bestimmt von wo anders.

leider warst du nicht vor zwei wochen oben, als es noch ausgesehn hat wie nach dem dritten weltkrieg. is ja lobenswert, das du die strecke begutachtet hast. aber hast du auch jemals mal ne fuhre schotter rengekippt? oder nen baum weggeschleppt? oder nen felsen gewälzt? wahrscheinlich nicht, sonst würd dir der anblick wohl mehr weh tun. das das steinfeld nicht mehr so ist wie vorher kann ja wohl niemand bestreiten. und die new line? hmmm. 

aber ja, wahrscheinlich hast du recht. wir wollen nur motzen. vielleicht. aber vielleicht auch nicht? und eventuell hast du dir selbst mit deinem beitrag mehr geschadet als was anderes...
fazit: wenn man keine ahnung hat, wärs besser man hält einfach mal die fresse...


----------



## kletteraffe (1. Mai 2010)

Ich wollt morgen das erste Mal zum Ochsenkopf fahren.

Wie verhält sich das vom Wetter her? Also angenommen es fängt heute Abend an zu regnen und hält länger an.

Danke schon mal
Chris


----------



## speedy_j (1. Mai 2010)

kletteraffe schrieb:


> Also angenommen es fängt heute Abend an zu regnen und hält länger an.



dann regnets auch morgen


----------



## OLB EMan (1. Mai 2010)

morgen sieht das wetter im moment gar nicht gut aus.

man kann die strecke zwar relativ gut bei nässe fahrn, aber wennst das erste mal hinfährst dann lieber net


----------



## huskyjogger (1. Mai 2010)

guten abend zusammen,

möchte mich als nur nutzer der "bullheadstrecke" bei all denen bedanken die sich für diese persönlich einsetzen, eingesetzt haben und einsetzen werden.
bemerkenswert finde ich den einsatz von kilkenny, die die sachliche diskussion mit den verantwortlichen sucht um gem. lösungen zu finden.

hätte noch eine frage, hat zwar mit dem thema direkt nichts zu tun aber...
gibts am OK eigentlich eine altersbeschränkung wie z.b. in osternohe (ab 12)? habe auf der homepage nichts gefunden oder überlesen. möchte deshalb auf diesem weg auf nummer sicher gehen.
grüße


----------



## decolocsta (1. Mai 2010)

imo nicht, hab da schon genug Väter gesehen die ihre 6 Jährigen Kinder runterjagen 

jedoch ist das imo etwas fahrlässig, Strecke is imo schon Hardcore und bei Nässe auch kein Zuckerschlecken.


----------



## schu2000 (1. Mai 2010)

die groben sachen kann man ja umfahren


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## decolocsta (1. Mai 2010)

also die halbe Strecke?


----------



## huskyjogger (1. Mai 2010)

decolocsta schrieb:


> imo nicht, hab da schon genug Väter gesehen die ihre 6 Jährigen Kinder runterjagen
> jedoch ist das imo etwas fahrlässig, Strecke is imo schon Hardcore und bei Nässe auch kein Zuckerschlecken.



 schade das es solche väter gibt, würde dich nächsten samstag gerne davon überzeugen das ich nicht dieser fraktion angehöre.
 danke für deine einschätzung des momentanen streckenzustandes, findet auf alle fälle berücksichtigung.
grüße


----------



## dual-mdc (2. Mai 2010)

war gestern am ochsenkopf. 
strecke war wie immer top. vielen danke, an alle helfer.


----------



## richi266 (2. Mai 2010)

Ich werd heut mal hochschaun mit den Jungs vom Radl-Laden, bin echt gespant wie die Strecke nach dem Winter ausschaut


----------



## ToyDoll (2. Mai 2010)

War auch gestern oben. Strecke war eigentlich gut in Schuß ausser der Start.. Der neue Schotter oben geht ja mal garnicht..


----------



## huskyjogger (2. Mai 2010)

servus zusammen,
@ dual-mdc: dein da bomb rahmen schlummert noch im karton, gut ding will weile haben.
grüße eddi


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## richi266 (2. Mai 2010)

Grad heim gekommen und Strecke ist super in schuss ein paar abschnitte sind minimal anders aber sonst ist alles beim alten. Ich find den schotter im oberen teil ist einfach nur noch geil - fuß raus und rumlassen


----------



## Stylo77 (2. Mai 2010)

oko is so wie immer ( braucht niemand rumweinen das hier oder da nen steinchen anders liegt )


----------



## dual-mdc (2. Mai 2010)

@husky: noch im karton? der muss mal an die frische luft

zum schotter... in der ersten links kurve ist er noch erträglich, aber in der rechts kurve nervt er total. man kommt recht mies auf die strecke. 
habs gestern einmal nicht ganz geschafft, ...und schön mit dem vr an eiinem stein hängen geblieben.

aber sonst schöne strecke, nur etwas lang für meine schwache lunge


----------



## huskyjogger (2. Mai 2010)

servus dual mdc: ein paar zutaten hab ich schon für ne frischluftkur
grüße


----------



## Sikx (3. Mai 2010)

wirklich toll find ich den schotter ja nicht, aber da wird wohl noch bissl was gemacht: 

*Die Single-Trail-Strecke befindet sich bereits zu Saisonbeginn in überwiegend hervorragenden Zustand. Im Eingangsbereich sind aber in die nächsten Tagen noch einige Arbeiten nötig, um den Streckenverlauf zu  optimieren bzw. mit Sprung und Anliegern attraktiver zu machen.    


(http://www.sommerrodelbahn-ochsenkopf.de/News_und_Hinweise/news_und_hinweise.html 
zwischen 2. und 3. bild )
*


----------



## chainlessDan (3. Mai 2010)

ich geh mal davon aus, dass sich der schotter in den nächsten 2 wochen noch gut ausfahren wird. aber der rest der strecke ist wie schon gesagt top. allerdings ist die newline noch nicht fahrbar. da muss nächste woche wohl mal bissl was gemacht werden. wenn sich ein paar helfer finden, dann sollte das ganze in 1-2 stunden egtl über die bühne gehen


----------



## hofschalk (3. Mai 2010)

wenn diese woche jemand zum schaufeln gebraucht wird, ich hab frei und viiieeeel zeit (und langeweile)


----------



## chainlessDan (3. Mai 2010)

donnerstag wäre bei mir egtl ganz gut, vllt geht da ja was zusammen...


----------



## hofschalk (3. Mai 2010)

do ist leider der einzige tag, an dem ich nicht kann. laut wetterbericht solls ja am mittwoch schneien


----------



## chainlessDan (3. Mai 2010)

evtl gehts bei mir mittwoch nachmittag oder auf jeden fall freitag


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## hofschalk (3. Mai 2010)

freitag kann ich auch auf jeden fall. wird das dann was "offizielles" oder wird dann da wild nach gutdünken rumgeschaufelt?


----------



## chainlessDan (3. Mai 2010)

ich bin morgen wegen ner anderen sache sowieso im bullheadhouse und da klär ich dann gleich mal ab, wies aussieht, wenn wir da bissl schaufeln. aber sollte keiner was dagegen haben, is ja im interesse aller, dass alle strecken wieder fahrbar sind. ich schätze mal, dass sich das ganze dann eh auf äste wegschleppen beschränken wird


----------



## hofschalk (5. Mai 2010)

So, ich war heute jetzt auch mal am Oko. Also der Trail ist genauso wie letztes Jahr. Sogar die ein oder andere Stelle ausgebessert. Außer mehr Licht merkt man von den Fällarbeiten echt nichts!

Die New-Line war wie ja mehrere schon geschrieben haben ziemlich zu. 

Nachdem meine Punkte eh leergefahren waren, hab ich da mal eine Stunde lang Bäume und Äste aus dem Weg geschleift. 

Ich glaube die ursprüngliche Streckenführung habe ich leider nicht ganz geschafft, da ich den Eindruck hatte, dass Paar Bäume fehlen und die restlichen 3 Schilder mit Kabelbindern einfach an die übrigen Bäume gehängt wurden.  Somit habe ich versucht zwischen diesen "Wegweisern" eine "New"-New-Line aus dem Ästechaos zu erstellen.

Ergebnis habe ich mal versucht mit dem Handy in meinem Fotoalbum festzuhalten. 
Bin es nur einmal gefahren und bis auf das "Steilstück" gehts eigentlich recht gut. Die Stelle ist bissl knifflig, aber erschien mir als der einzig sinnvolle Weg.(Keine Ahnung ob es da vorher schon so war)
Evtl finden sich ja noch ein paar Leute, die meiner Vorarbeit noch etwas mehr Flow verleihen können.

Also alles in Allem wie schon meine Vorredner sagten: Alles halb so wild


----------



## chainlessDan (5. Mai 2010)

gute arbeit, sieht doch schonmal nicht schlecht aus 
das steile stück müsste vorher auch schon gewesen sein...


----------



## Stylo77 (5. Mai 2010)

hey wo is den die new line ?


----------



## reo-fahrer (5. Mai 2010)

Stylo77 schrieb:


> hey wo is den die new line ?



wenn du von der Skipiste so 50m nach dem 1. Querweg rechts in den Wald reinfährst. Geht parallel zum Steinfeld, man kommt dann direkt nach dem Drop von dem einen großen Felsblock wieder auf die normale Strecke.

Grüße,
Stefan


----------



## huskyjogger (5. Mai 2010)

guten abend zusammen,

wie waren denn die bodenverhältnisse heute?
danke im voraus
grüße


----------



## hofschalk (5. Mai 2010)

also verhältnisse waren top! oben in den ersten beiden steinfeldern noch bisschen nass, aber nicht rutschig. mittelteil perfekt trocken. ab und an noch ne kleine pfütze, aber ansonsten echt spitze. 
werd freitag wohl wieder fahren, wenn ich nicht bmais bin


----------



## huskyjogger (5. Mai 2010)

nochmals danke für die auskunft,
hoffentlich wirds nicht zu nass die nächsten tage.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## hofschalk (5. Mai 2010)

naja dem wetterbericht trau ich nimmer. heute sollte es schneien und es war bewölkt mit sonne


----------



## huskyjogger (5. Mai 2010)

die kält hat mir heut scho gelangt, wär mir doch glatt die nase ausm gsichd gebollerd


----------



## hofschalk (5. Mai 2010)

ja, die 3 grad in der früh waren schon was für sich. aber beim fahren ist dann schon warm geworden.


----------



## chainlessDan (6. Mai 2010)

freitag bin ich auch am oko, vllt kann man ja noch was ausmachen und dann noch bissl an der strecke arbeiten, wenn net dann halt einfach nur zum moshen


----------



## Fichtelrider (12. Mai 2010)

War heut mal wieder am Oko... und kann nur sagen die Strecke is top in Schuss! Genau wie letztes jahr. Die New line is auch super. Der Drop von den großen Brocken am schluss is ja echt FETT!
Schön is das da immer nette Leute unterwegs sind... War mit nen Kerl aus Frankfurt unterwegs der echt den weiten Weg auf sich genommen hat zum Fichtelriden!
Gruss an Peter war n Spitze Tag!
Hab mich bei n bierchen auch mit dem neuen Pächter vom Bullhead-House unterhalten, der meinte das ihn laufend Leute anrufen und fragen ob die Strecke wohl wirklich komplett aufgeschottert is und überall Äste rumliegen!
Das kann ich hier nun mit nen dicken Nein beantworten!
Schade das sowas in den Foren verbreitet wird... 
Und vielen Dank an alle die die Strecke in Schuss halten!


----------



## modidddmmm (13. Mai 2010)

nur die eine Sprungrampe ganz am Anfang verschwand leider!!
Wahrscheinlich vom Winde verweht!!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Fichtelrider (14. Mai 2010)

Ja der Kicker fehlt:-(
soll aber angeblich nachträglich kommen...
hoffentlich der war scho gut


----------



## grill0r (15. Mai 2010)

Hatte in dem "Sommer" leider noch net das Vergnügen mal vorbeizuschaun, Semesteranfangsklasurstress 

Freut mich aber, dass alles in bester Ordnung ist.

Was mich mal interessieren würden, gibt es Pläne für eine Erweiterung bzw. einen Ausbau des "Bikeparks" ? Ich meine im letzten Jahr mal etwas in einer "Freeride" gelesen zu haben, dass ein Ausbau mit Dropbaterie (?) und Wallride o.ä geplant ist/war. Ich mein das Gelände hat eigentlich riesen Potential, der Lift ist super und die Konkurenz in der Umgebung seh ich außer Osternohne (und auch da gibts nur nen Schlepplift und der Hügel is wesentlich kleiner) auch net. Ich könnte mir vorstellen dass da was geht.

Gute Nacht


----------



## modidddmmm (15. Mai 2010)

Ja stimmt. Ich habe auch in der Regionalzeitung gelesen, dass da im Sommer was dazu gebaut werden soll.
Übungsgelände mit Hügeln und Sprüngen oder irgend so etwas (also nur als Gerücht aufzufassen).
Seit dem warte ich gespannt ab...


----------



## Ray (15. Mai 2010)

Das soll direkt unten am Bullheadhouse gebaut werden und ist schon fix geplant. Soweit ich weiß soll es auch noch diesen Sommer fertig sein.

Gruss, Ray


----------



## ToyDoll (23. Mai 2010)

Bin grad vom Oko wiedergekommen. Die Strecke is abgesehn vom Schotter am Start echt wieder top. Vor allem der neue Sprung gleich am Start is super!

greetz David


----------



## Sikx (23. Mai 2010)

ja der neue sprung is gut, und der schotter zum glück schon ziemlich rausgefahren. spätestens nachn rennwochenende liegt da kein schotter mehr ;>


----------



## richi266 (23. Mai 2010)

Bin auch grad heimgekommen, und muss zustimmen - der jump ist echt vom feinsten!!
An mehreren stellen wurde auch etwas streckenpflege gemacht (schlammpfützen mit schotter aufgefüllt und löcher geschlossen)
Echt Top


----------



## MrSnoxx (27. Mai 2010)

Heyho
wer von euch fährt denn beim rookiescup in 2 wochen mit?Ich hab mich angemeldet und geld schon überwiesen aber immer noch keine bestätigung bekommen -  gibts jmd dems ähnlich geht weil morgen is ja zahlungs&meldeschluss.
gibts schon irgendwo nen ofiziellen zeitplan?
grüße Martin


----------



## hofschalk (27. Mai 2010)

war heute mal wieder am Oko...ganz schön glitschige Sache..aber witzig. 
Am Bullheadhouse wurde schon fleissig gebaut heute. Bisher konnte ich nen Wallride und einige Nortshore-Unterbauten erkennen.


----------



## Meiki (31. Mai 2010)

Waren gestern dort,die Strecke is in nem super Zustand .
Unten wird fleißig gebaut und neue streckenabschnitte gibts auch,top 

und bei Nässe is die strecke eh am allergeilsten,hat ja ordentlich geregnet gestern


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Ghost-Boy (31. Mai 2010)

Hey,
kann man Don oder Fr noch auf die Strecke vorm Rennwochenende?


----------



## ythan (31. Mai 2010)

http://www.bullheadhouse.de/events.html

freitag wird sicher streckenbegehung sein und son zeugs, würd da einfach mal anrufen und fragen ob man noch fahren kann... zwischen all den trainingswütigen


----------



## Ghost-Boy (31. Mai 2010)

Werd ich machen, wenn nicht gehts nen ruhigen nach Osternohe.


----------



## MrSnoxx (1. Juni 2010)

oder du fährst einfach den rookiescup am oko mit


----------



## Ghost-Boy (1. Juni 2010)

Ne keine lust. Denk ich werd mich weng in Osternohe tummeln. Don soll es ja regnen am Bullhead und Fr wird schon recht voll sein.
Viel spaß allen Hobbyracern.


----------



## OLB EMan (1. Juni 2010)

Ghost-Boy schrieb:


> Hey,
> kann man Don oder Fr noch auf die Strecke vorm Rennwochenende?



Die Strecke is da ganz normal offen ... Rennen is nur Sa und Sonntag. Die letzten beiden Jahre war am Freitag vom Rennen nicht wirklich viel los


----------



## richi266 (7. Juni 2010)

ich weis ja nicht ob es einen offiziellen ochsenkopf thread gibt, aber ich wollte einfach nur mal schreiben, dass ich das rennen gelungen ist, die stimmung war super und die strecke war auch top in ordnung.


----------



## LB Jörg (7. Juni 2010)

Positives darf man ja immer schreiben
Wetter war ja auch ein Traum diesmal.

Mach halt einfach einen neuen Thraed auf.
Vielleicht gibts dann ein paar Bilder zu sehen....

G.


----------



## richi266 (7. Juni 2010)

Gesagt - Getan! 
Neues Thema is hier zu finden; hoffe es passt so:
http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?t=466415


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Dvs-Shoes (11. Juli 2010)

ochsenkopf wie immer geil


----------

